# Boarding Whistler this weekend... Discount Tickets?



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

There is a 7-11 in the town of sequamish that sells them for 15 dollars cheaper. Here's an idea stop at Mt Baker on way to canada anyway and ski that mountain and its only 50 bucks and is a really sick place to ski or snowboard.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

I think you get a 20% discount if your with someone with a seasons pass.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck. We have a couple of friends, both of whom are physicians, and their comments after getting back from Whistler yesterday were, "Ouch that was expensive." The exchange rate is currently not in our favor, so it's going to feel real pricey regardless. Bring lots of money!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been going there and I remember the lifts being 65 then 80 and now 95


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Good luck. We have a couple of friends, both of whom are physicians, and their comments after getting back from Whistler yesterday were, "Ouch that was expensive." The exchange rate is currently not in our favor, so it's going to feel real pricey regardless. Bring lots of money!


and that's before you fill your tank up at $4.75 per gallon!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

canada benefits more from the dollar being stronger since we go up there alot or used to. Canucks come down to WA for the stupid outlet malls and you know their canadian because they always have the CA flag somewhere on their clothing. Whistler is awesome but its way too expensive and I live 3.5 hour drive from there


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

snowjab said:


> canada benefits more from the dollar being stronger since we go up there alot or used to. Canucks come down to WA for the stupid outlet malls and you know their canadian because they always have the CA flag somewhere on their clothing. Whistler is awesome but its way too expensive and I live 3.5 hour drive from there


and because the entire parking lot has BC plates too! :laugh:


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

No real discounts. 

You can ride for free if you hike up to midstation on Whistler and get the gondy there. Its a real solid hike though.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I did what snowjab said, picking up tickets in Squamish. Not a huge discount, but it adds up and Squamish is on the way up anyway. Whistler sure is expensive (better now that I have an edge card) but at least it's huge and worth it. Park City cost me about the same and it seemed a lot smaller.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

You piCked a good weekend, it's gonna dump all week!


----------

